
What Did Ada Lovelace's Program Do? - etxm
https://twobithistory.org/2018/08/18/ada-lovelace-note-g.html
======
lioeters
"Her program calculated a number that she called B7, which modern
mathematicians know as the eighth Bernoulli number."

